# I'm a Daily Mail Australia reporter Keen to know if it's still worth it driving for Uber? Do you think the brand is still trusted and safe? Thanks!



## petervthatsme (8 mo ago)

I'm a Daily Mail Australia reporter. Keen to know if it's still worth it driving for Uber? Do you think the brand is still trusted and safe? Thanks!


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

petervthatsme said:


> I'm a Daily Mail Australia reporter. Keen to know if it's still worth it driving for Uber? Do you think the brand is still trusted and safe? Thanks!


Looooollll Neil


----------

